# PPTP server (mpd) with LDAP authentication



## jontheil (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Forum users,

I posted this topic in the ports and packages forum, but maybe it is more likely go get useful answers here. Apologize for cross-posting.  

My FreeBSD server (10-Release) works pretty well with LDAP authentication according to  https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/ldap-auth/article.html.
I would like very much to provide access via VPN too.

I have been struggling for quite some time with a combination of net/mpd5 and net/freeradius3, but I cannot make it work. Has something to do with encrypted passwords and mschap not working together (as far as I understand).

Could you please lead me in the right direction? I do not use FreeRadius for anything else, and any other solution is most welcome.

Best regards,
Jon Theil Nielsen


----------

